# sous vide burgers



## actech (Dec 18, 2017)

Figured I'd put this up solo ( on my anova thread). Sous vide dummies on fb showed me people doing burgers. Whats the point i asked its already tender. Well a 130* burger that is safe (pasteurized) is pretty damn good let me tell ya. 2-2.5 hrs in Jacuzzi. 
Egg creams, ice cream, Whole turkeys. Still not sure on that one. Fried chicken yep fried chicken. Tapioca starch on the chicken in the bag with your 11 herbs and spices. Then a quick fry and via pics it looked very crispy. Some is alot more work than normal but interesting.  We have just started scratching the surface of this sous vide


----------



## weedeater (Dec 18, 2017)

actech said:


> Figured I'd put this up solo ( on my anova thread). Sous vide dummies on fb showed me people doing burgers. Whats the point i asked its already tender. Well a 130* burger that is safe (pasteurized) is pretty damn good let me tell ya. 2-2.5 hrs in Jacuzzi.
> Egg creams, ice cream, Whole turkeys. Still not sure on that one. Fried chicken yep fried chicken. Tapioca starch on the chicken in the bag with your 11 herbs and spices. Then a quick fry and via pics it looked very crispy. Some is alot more work than normal but interesting.  We have just started scratching the surface of this sous vide


Actech, 
Some of the stuff you see out there being done SV just doesn’t make sense to me.  Some of it looks like you are taking something that already had a simple process that produced a great product and turned it into a nightmare production that may not in the end produce a better product.  Don’t get me wrong.  I love SV.  I think it is a great tool but there are some products that are better cooked another way. Rant over!

Weedeater


----------



## gnatboy911 (Dec 19, 2017)

I've done burgers, and they were awesome.  One of my favorite things has been cheesecakes in small jelly jars.  They were so good.  Almost had a whipped texture, something not achievable through traditional methods.  

- Ice cream base, it was convenient thats for sure.  Put the base in a ziploc and put it in the bath.  Take it out later and put it in the fridge over night.  I didn't have to stand at the stove with a double boiler.
- Hard boiled eggs...don't waste your time.  Had to dip them in boiling water first, then sous vide for an hour or something. I probably didn't use a high enough temp, found a few temp recommendations and just picked one. Yolks were a weird texture. Not doing that again.
- chuck roast, 165/24....really good pot roast.  I haven't combined smoking a pot roast with sous vide yet but have seen good results online.
- Wild game...Shank portions for osso bucco, 150/36.  Amazing texture, moist and delicious. all other wild game has been awesome too.  Can safely cook bear meat at 150 and not have to cook the day lights out of it to make sure its safe.
- thick cut bacon-  tried it once, wasn't that impressed. Supposed to just be able to pull it out in the morning and sear it. Maybe I seared too long, I don't know.  Wasn't much different than on the stove.  I would like to try a fresh pork belly though.
- chicken breasts have been really good. 140-145 for a few hrs.  Heavily seasoned mayo layer, then on a screaming hot grill.  Best yet.
- I did a whole ham last year for easter. 140/24.  Really tender and really juicy. I'm going to do that this weekend for a christmas dinner.
- baby back ribs....I didn't like them.  Bland...no flavor even with heavy grilling at the end of the cook.  Much better traditionally smoked.


----------



## troutman (Dec 19, 2017)

Sous vide is a great cooking technique.  I love what it does for meat, especially chuck, where connective tissues need to be broken down at a temperature that never waivers or drys out the meat in the process.  Yes certain other meats are good as well but as one poster said, what's the point in SVing a burger made from tender ground meat that can be grilled or done in a CI pan to perfection in a tenth of the time?  Seems like folks just want to invent ways to use a appliance that's simply not the do all , end all, be all of cooking.  I do love the process when appropriate however.  Just my opinion.


----------



## johnmeyer (Dec 19, 2017)

weedeater said:


> Actech,
> Some of the stuff you see out there being done SV just doesn’t make sense to me.  Some of it looks like you are taking something that already had a simple process that produced a great product and turned it into a nightmare production that may not in the end produce a better product.  Don’t get me wrong.  I love SV.  I think it is a great tool but there are some products that are better cooked another way. Rant over!
> 
> Weedeater


Well, I had exactly the same reaction eighteen months ago when I saw a similar post in this forum. That is, I had that reaction until I looked at his Q-view. Wow!!! *Best looking burger I've ever seen*. Look for yourself:

Sous vide smoked burgers

[edit] Here's the "money shot" of his finished burger:


----------



## paul nj shore (Dec 25, 2017)




----------



## paul nj shore (Dec 25, 2017)

I used a propane heat shrink tip to finish goes quick as you can see ,one of the best rib eyes I have had


----------



## bregent (Dec 27, 2017)

weedeater said:


> Some of the stuff you see out there being done SV just doesn’t make sense to me.



Yeah. Reminds me of what folks were doing with microwave ovens when they first got popular. There were tons of cookbooks devoted to cooking your entire meal in it - steaks, roasts, turkeys. Took years before folks stopped doing that. When my roommates and I got our first microwave we cooked a thanksgiving turkey in it - once! I don't see the seemingly crazy stuff people are doing with SV as a bad thing - you'll never know what works unless you experiment.



gnatboy911 said:


> One of my favorite things has been cheesecakes in small jelly jars.



Those are great. I also like doing egg bites in jelly jars - makes for an easy breakfast to bring to work. 



troutman said:


> what's the point in SVing a burger made from tender ground meat that can be grilled or done in a CI pan to perfection in a tenth of the time?



As was mentioned, besides making meat tender, SV can also pasteurize allowing you to safely consume commercial ground beef when cooked to lower temperatures. 130F is a bit too close to the danger zone for me, I'd probably go up a few degrees.


----------



## brown274 (Dec 27, 2017)

I much prefer reverse seared hamburgers over sous vide burgers. I do them on the weber 22" to 136 and they are perfect. I grind up 100% short rib. The sous vide burgers have a texture I don't care for and taste is lacking a bit IMHO.


----------

